# Caribe Tank



## Fish042099 (Feb 20, 2012)

I have a 60 gallon aquarium. It is like a 55 gallon aquarium, except instead of 21" tall it is 24". Not much of a difference, but every gallon counts. I want to have a small school of caribe in it. I have some questions first. 
1. Can anyone tell me what is the best substrate for caribe piranhas that really bring out their colors? Has to be gravel, please put a link if possible.
2. How many piranhas can i have? I will be upgrading when they get 6-8", they will be purchased as juveniles.
3. Where is the best place to purchase cheap juvenile caribe?
4. How should the tank be furnished? Anything to make them less skittish?
5. Anything extra i need to know. 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

for best apperances you might wanna try your hands at a solid light colored gravel. remember that the light will slightly reflect onto the fish so something like a black gravel will make the tank appear very dark but make anything in the tank pop. but lighter colors will enhance to a degree. 
truthfully i think fish look best when they are in earth toned gravel. it looks natural and to me thats the best look bar none.
if youre looking to move the piranha when theyre bigger i wouldnt so much worry about the number of piranha as you can easily fit more then recommended as long as theyre upgraded tank arrives before too long. in 60 gallons of water i wouldnt recommend more then 5 or 6 at 6-7 inches each. when you upgrade you can add more. but remember gallons alone arent whats important. you can have a 60 gallon tank with a tiny footprint thats 3 feet tall, nowhere to swim/grow. width and length are everything.

decoration is why i mentioned the above. decorating a 60 gallon tank effectivly halves the gallon the fish have. i recommend 1 or 2 heavily planted sections they can hide or take cover in. red bellies like cover. floating plants even help this. remember you want to try and mimic their natural environment as close as possible. you need not look further then the amazon to know how the tank should be.


----------



## Fish042099 (Feb 20, 2012)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> for best apperances you might wanna try your hands at a solid light colored gravel. remember that the light will slightly reflect onto the fish so something like a black gravel will make the tank appear very dark but make anything in the tank pop. but lighter colors will enhance to a degree.
> truthfully i think fish look best when they are in earth toned gravel. it looks natural and to me thats the best look bar none.
> if youre looking to move the piranha when theyre bigger i wouldnt so much worry about the number of piranha as you can easily fit more then recommended as long as theyre upgraded tank arrives before too long. in 60 gallons of water i wouldnt recommend more then 5 or 6 at 6-7 inches each. when you upgrade you can add more. but remember gallons alone arent whats important. you can have a 60 gallon tank with a tiny footprint thats 3 feet tall, nowhere to swim/grow. width and length are everything.
> 
> decoration is why i mentioned the above. decorating a 60 gallon tank effectivly halves the gallon the fish have. i recommend 1 or 2 heavily planted sections they can hide or take cover in. * red bellies like cover.* floating plants even help this. remember you want to try and mimic their natural environment as close as possible. you need not look further then the amazon to know how the tank should be.


Do you mean caribe?


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

red bellies... in the context of this thread yes, that means caribe. 
glad i could help


----------



## Fish042099 (Feb 20, 2012)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> red bellies... in the context of this thread yes, that means caribe.
> glad i could help


ok thnx


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

I've done three cariba in a 55'er when they were babies and got them up to 6 - 8 inches before I sold them!...


----------



## Fish042099 (Feb 20, 2012)

Yeah im probably going to go with three. No way i can pull of 5 or 6 in that tank. Plus at $35 each @ aquascape, that could get expensive!


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

so long as you upgrade their tank before theyre too big you can fit however many depending on size. i mention that cause you mentioned you will upgrade soon. 
either way have fun tho...update us when you decide


----------



## Fish042099 (Feb 20, 2012)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> so long as you upgrade their tank before theyre too big you can fit however many depending on size. i mention that cause you mentioned you will upgrade soon.
> either way have fun tho...update us when you decide


The upgraded tank is a 90 gallon. I am probably going with 5 1" juveniles from aquascape. I will post a grow out journal thread when I get them.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

^^...that would be cool!..


----------



## Fish042099 (Feb 20, 2012)

You can't really see it well because i put paper over the light because they like dark light. My phone doesnt pick up light very well..so no it is a little brighter. Here is the finished product! With the exception of the powerhead which is coming soon! Koralia 550!


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

^ NICE
i like your method with the lighting it looks really natural. i do the tin foil trick. i add tin foil strips under the light until i get the desired effect.








the finished product is SWEEEEEEEEET
great job man


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

good job, fish04!....


----------



## rusty13 (Feb 22, 2013)

IMPRESSIVE!


----------



## Fish042099 (Feb 20, 2012)

Here is a better pic of the tank


----------



## pygojoel (May 30, 2010)

Shark aquarium had 1" caribe for $20 about a week ago.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

you know what i like the most? that grass you have in there. it gives it a kick ass look. really natural looking. and against the dark gravel it really breaks up the tank. really awesome touch....
man ive never been so excited for someone else to get a fish lol


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Yes, the green plants and the black substrate mix real well for a kick ass natural look!...


----------



## rusty13 (Feb 22, 2013)

I love the black gravel with p's brings out the color in the bellies!


----------



## Fish042099 (Feb 20, 2012)

Here they are


----------



## rusty13 (Feb 22, 2013)

NICE!!


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Sweet!!...


----------



## Fish042099 (Feb 20, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

holy hell man those are awesome looking








thanks so much for sharing! im sincerely jealous now i want caribes lol


----------



## Fish042099 (Feb 20, 2012)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> holy hell man those are awesome looking
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha thanks!


----------



## Ahmed (Jun 23, 2007)

Lookin good! remember, the bigger the tank, the bigger your Cariba's will grow!


----------



## Fish042099 (Feb 20, 2012)

Ahmed said:


> Lookin good! remember, the bigger the tank, the bigger your Cariba's will grow!


Nice tank!


----------

